# Founder on the fly



## austin_kendrick1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Has any body been catching flounder on the fly lately ?


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

I caught one, along with a couple of trout and reds, 3-4 weeks ago on a weighted mud minnow streamer. Been out 3 times since and it's been primarily reds on same fly.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

The fish and the fly


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Mason m said:


> View attachment 2818866


Nice flattie, was that recently? I caught a lot in October on a slider I tie,but haven't been using the fly any since then.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

karstopo said:


> Nice flattie, was that recently? I caught a lot in October on a slider I tie,but haven't been using the fly any since then.


This was a couple months ago!


----------



## austin_kendrick1 (Jan 8, 2016)

Yea I caught this 2 weeks ago on a seducer


----------

